# Sadzīves tehnika >  Termoregulators un sildelements katlam.

## LED

Lieta sekojoša: Nepieciešams uztaisīt katlu(pārtikas) ar sildelementu ap 2500W un iespēju  iestādīt temperatūru, ko tad šis sildelements uztur. Nepieciešami dažādi temperatūru cikli 80 grādi, 70 grādi un 43 grādi. Tātad nepieciešama iespēja mainīt temperatūru. Palīdziet lūdzu atrast nepieceišamās komponentes. Vēlams lai tas būtu no ekonomiskās klases  ::  Cik noprotu vajag termoregulatoru( http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?pr ... 6e44293aff ), sildelementru un temperatūras sensoru.

----------


## abergs

Realāk būtu konsultēties ar "Lāsmas" inženieriem:
http://www.google.lv/url?q=http://ww...9zFnCn0DAuGMSA
jo būvējot no "0" var parādīties kaut kādas neparedzētas nianses. Arī komponentus var iegādāties tur pat.

----------


## defs

Ja nav vajadzīga super precizitāte,tad var lietot arī kaut no veļas automata,būs lētāk.
http://www.argus.lv/index.php?cPath=385 ... 6e44293aff

----------


## Amazons

Veļas automāta regulators šim mērķim neder. Tevis izvēlētais kontrolieris būs ok, bet vēl vajag temperatūras devēju un kontaktoru*. Devēju jāizvēlas pēc formas, materiāla tipa utt.. Pie Lāsmas ir gan kontrolieri gan devēji. Es nepaskatījos tam Argusa kontrolierim kas ir izejā - relejs vai SSr. Labāk pēdējais, jo sildelementa bieža slēgšana ar laiku nobeidz kontaktoru (palaidēju), kā arī darbība bez skaņas arī ir patīkamāka. Labāk sildelementiem lietot pusvadītāju releju(-s) [b]solid state relayb] http://www.argus.lv/index.php?cPath=162_163_778

----------


## bbarda

Pašu sildelementu var izmantot no veļasmašīnas,jo kvalitāte ir stipri labāka nekā tām itkā boileru orģinālajām ko tirgo veikalos atsevišķi.Pats savam boilerim esmu Siemens teni ielicis.

----------


## M_J

Man viens paziņa arī pašreiz būvē automatizētu kandžas aparātu. Mēģināšu noskaidrot, ko viņš izmanto.

----------


## osscar

Krīze bīda zinātni - tas par to kandžas aparātu  ::

----------


## Amazons

> Pašu sildelementu var izmantot no veļasmašīnas,jo kvalitāte ir stipri labāka nekā tām itkā boileru orģinālajām ko tirgo veikalos atsevišķi.Pats savam boilerim esmu Siemens teni ielicis.


 Beidz šitās muļķības. Katrai lietai ir savs pielietojums/vieta. Runa iet par dažādiem darba režīmiem un veļas mašīnas termoregulators nederēs. Tas nenodrošina dažādus temperatūru uzturēšanu ciklos.
A par tiem kandžas aparātiem. Tā ir - arī es vienu brīdi domāju taisīt. Tik būtu vairāk laika. Kā reiz mājās mētājas divi medicīniskie sterilizatori ~50l un 100l. Ideāli piemēroti mērķim.

----------


## defs

Kapēc veļas mašīnas termoregulators neder? Ar roku iestati vajadzīgo temperatūru un viņs strādās +- dotajā diapazonā, līdzīgi kā gludeklis. Cita lieta,ja temperatūra janotur ļoti precīzi.

----------


## Amazons

Bln, viņam nevar uzlikt sildīt 30min 40grad. tad 2st. kāpināt līdz 60grad. pēc tam turēt 1st. pēc tam samazīnāt līdz 30grad/20 min. un tad kāpināt uz 100grad. 4stundas. tad turēt 8h.. utt. utjp.

----------


## Amazons

tas tev der ja gribi tupi uzlikt vienu temperatūru uz neierobežotu laiku un viss

----------


## defs

Bet Leds jau neruna par sarezģītu programmu,viņs rakstija,ka nepieciešams regulators,kuram var iestatīt dazādas temperatūras.Un no ekonomiskās klases.

----------


## Amazons

Citēju:
Nepieciešami dažādi temperatūru cikli 80 grādi, 70 grādi un 43 grādi. Tātad nepieciešama iespēja mainīt temperatūru.

----------


## LED

Jā! Nepieciešami vairāki cikli un vēlams tomēr ar kādu +-2 grādu precizitāti. Savukārt Bbarda runāja par sildelementu, nevis regulatoru. Šķiet, ka sildelementu varētu izmantot no veļasmašīnas  ::

----------


## moa

Tie +43 grādi laikam ir ieraugiem, tur tiešām nav vēlams vairāk par 2 grādi kļūda.
Tik plašā diapazonā ar tādu precizitāti šaubos vai der no veļas automāta regulātors.
Ieteiktu kādu veco krievu regulātoru kopā ar TCM-100(laikam tā bija) devēju. Man pat ir pāris tādi regulātori palikuši, neesmu gan pārbaudijis vai darbojas vēl, gadus 15 veci.

----------


## Amazons

Aizmirsu piebilst. Vēlviena laba vieta kur meklēt termokontrolierus un devējus ir www.Kerameserviss.lv + viņiem ir tas kas nav www.lasma.lv - sildelementi visdažādākie. Viņi specializējas uz visādu mufeļkrāšņu ražošanu, boileri pārtikai utt. Tik ja tā pa īstam konsultēties tad jāzvana vai nu uz Ādažu filiāli, vai arī personīgi Gatim.

----------


## bbarda

> Pašu sildelementu var izmantot no veļasmašīnas,jo kvalitāte ir stipri labāka nekā tām itkā boileru orģinālajām ko tirgo veikalos atsevišķi.Pats savam boilerim esmu Siemens teni ielicis.


 Beidz šitās muļķības. Katrai lietai ir savs pielietojums/vieta. Runa iet par dažādiem darba režīmiem un veļas mašīnas termoregulators nederēs. Tas nenodrošina dažādus temperatūru uzturēšanu ciklos.
A par tiem kandžas aparātiem. Tā ir - arī es vienu brīdi domāju taisīt. Tik būtu vairāk laika. Kā reiz mājās mētājas divi medicīniskie sterilizatori ~50l un 100l. Ideāli piemēroti mērķim.[/qu

----------


## bbarda

> Pašu sildelementu var izmantot no veļasmašīnas,jo kvalitāte ir stipri labāka nekā tām itkā boileru orģinālajām ko tirgo veikalos atsevišķi.Pats savam boilerim esmu Siemens teni ielicis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Beidz šitās muļķības. Katrai lietai ir savs pielietojums/vieta. Runa iet par dažādiem darba režīmiem un veļas mašīnas termoregulators nederēs. Tas nenodrošina dažādus temperatūru uzturēšanu ciklos.
> A par tiem kandžas aparātiem. Tā ir - arī es vienu brīdi domāju taisīt. Tik būtu vairāk laika. Kā reiz mājās mētājas divi medicīniskie sterilizatori ~50l un 100l. Ideāli piemēroti mērķim.[/qu


 Vai tad es minēju par termoregulātoriem??

----------


## Amazons

Atvaino vecīt, kaut kā iesēdās ka tu runā par termoregulatoru.

----------


## bbarda

Viss kārtībā.

----------


## LED

Keramservisam treknie gadi laikam vēl turpinās, jo uz epastu neatbild  ::

----------

